# NEW THINGS FROM THE OLDMANS SHOP



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A LOT OF WORK GOING ON IN THE SHOP, THE 57 CHEVY, FORD F-350 DUALLIE, 2 TRAILER SOME BIKES AND BACK TO WORK ON THE 1960 FORD STARLINER & A LOTS MORE TO COME.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 DAMN HOMIE!!! THAT TV STILL WORKS??? :biggrin: HAHA JK BRO!!!! LOVE THE WORK YOU PUT OUT!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 12 2009, 05:42 PM~15646427
> *:0 DAMN HOMIE!!!  THAT TV STILL WORKS???  :biggrin:  HAHA  JK BRO!!!!  LOVE THE WORK YOU PUT OUT!!!!!
> *


MAN THAT TV PICKS UP THING FROM OUT R SPACE :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 12 2009, 05:46 PM~15646470
> *MAN THAT TV PICKS UP THING FROM OUT R SPACE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man you got all kinds of nice stuff coming out of your shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work bro, looks like u puttin in the tyme  . those trailers from galaxie?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn i am already lovin that trailer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea ! Them there trailers i needs me a hauler like that there !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Trailers are looking sweet brother, keep up the great job.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

1 IS A 44' TRI-AXLE GOOSENECK, AND 1 STARTED AS A 36' GOOSENECK, I CUT THE DOOR OUT AND PUT IT IN THE 44', THEN PUT THE 36' BACK TOGATHER MAKING IT A 26' GOOSENECK. ALL AER GALAXTE TRAILER.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you are a beast D


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 07:29 PM~15648612
> *Hell  yea  !  Them  there  trailers  i    needs  me  a  hauler  like  that  there  !
> *


X2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You are a bad, bad man. Sick work on those trailers bro and the starliner!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HEY MAN, BRING MY TRAILERS BACK WHEN U COME TO CLEVELAND. BETTER YET I'LL GET THEM WHEN I COME 2 BUFFALO IN APRIL. :biggrin: DAMN, U DID A HELLAVA JOB ON THEM.  GOT A SWEET BOX COMIN 2 U BY TURKEY DAY. CADDY EXT, 2 BIKES, 2 SPRINT CARS. :biggrin: :biggrin: U KNOW I GOT TO DO GOOD FOR THE DOC. 
PUT A 6" COWL ON THE XLR.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 13 2009, 03:39 AM~15653029
> *HEY MAN, BRING MY TRAILERS BACK WHEN U COME TO CLEVELAND. BETTER YET I'LL GET THEM WHEN I COME 2 BUFFALO IN APRIL. :biggrin: DAMN, U DID A HELLAVA JOB ON THEM.  GOT A SWEET BOX COMIN 2 U BY TURKEY DAY. CADDY EXT, 2 BIKES, 2 SPRINT CARS. :biggrin:  :biggrin: U KNOW I GOT TO DO GOOD FOR THE DOC.
> PUT A 6" COWL ON THE XLR.
> *


XLR ( What U take-n-a-bout willis ) :twak:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THE CADDY DUDE, THE CADDY. :twak:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 13 2009, 02:50 PM~15655765
> *THE CADDY DUDE, THE CADDY. :twak:
> *


WHAT CADDY I KNOW NUTHING ABOUT A CADDY & THAT'S ALL U GET FROM ME!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work in here!!! Those trailers are badass.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

More work on the trailer.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds r lookin good up in here


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i need 1 of those trailes.. they look good keep up the work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good man.What kit is that inside the trailer?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 14 2009, 01:09 AM~15660848
> *Lookin good man.What kit is that inside the trailer?
> *


One of the flintstons resin stuabakes


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

audi looks almost like brushed aluminun


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

More work on the ford.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick D  love them red lines


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dropped


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good up in here ..builds are lookin damn good..nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 AM~15711750
> *lookin good up in here ..builds are lookin damn good..nice work :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 19 2009, 01:18 AM~15711846
> *X2
> *


X-3..... :0 Rides are looking good bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15697405
> *audi looks almost like brushed aluminun
> *


MILANT nail lacquer ( 04 KET LIME SHINE )


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Doing some new thinks, get 10 kits, i'm working on ( I MAY GO CRAZY ) put what a way to go out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That dually is fuckin sick bro!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good!! Nice work going on in here.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice work, but im really diggin that OG Television in the background. I have one also in the shop office with a push button cable box sitting on top of it


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 20 2009, 02:04 PM~15726736
> *Really nice work, but im really diggin that OG Television in the background. I have one also in the shop office with a push button cable box sitting on top of it
> *


I CAN U ONE FOR HOME USED. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

U may remember the F-350 duallie, back to work on it too.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dammm, both those duallys are badass man. i like the escalade dually looks sick as hell. keep up the sick work man


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool lookn' projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i'm lovin the eskey dually!! i might have to bite ur syle a lil a try building one! im not much of a ford guy, but the f1 looks good too!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15745022
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 looks sick D :biggrin: 


how you feelin bro? any better?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW THOSE ARE SICK


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

that duallie is lookin sick bro... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the escalade dually and those trailers look good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 07:41 PM~15746884
> *i like the escalade dually and those trailers look good
> *







X 20000000 !!!!!!!!!  


Caddy is just SICK !!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN DERRICK, U MAKIN' ME WANT 2 START ANOTHER PROJECT. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks my BROS. for looking in on the builds.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man look at all these great projects!! Nice work!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Both those dually's are sick bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 05:55 PM~15757723
> *Both those dually's are sick bro!
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 22 2009, 11:41 AM~15745022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro these really look good. Makes me want to do a duallie for next year :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin: The 60 ford final.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: JUST ONE PIX?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 PM~15765957
> *:thumbsup: JUST ONE PIX?
> *


Just final this one. Here more pics. BRO.









































Here the caddy & trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you are a bad man D :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS JEFF :biggrin: AND I'LL GET THAT KIT TO YOU SOON.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMBO LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That gooseneck trailer looks right at home on the back of the escalade dually.Great job.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT TRAILER IS BAD ASS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the Starliner, and the dually looks pimp pullin tha gooseneck.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE COMPS. STILL HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO ON THE CADDY, GOOSE, THE 26ft.er & THE F-350 

hno: :banghead:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Changed the tail lights on the duallie bed from the chevy to the caddy EXT lights.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, those tail lights look hella sick. you got some awsome ideas and talent man. keep up the good work.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks BRO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work on them tail lights D :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice tail light work homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 27 2009, 10:27 AM~15797396
> *Changed the tail lights on the duallie bed from the chevy to the caddy EXT lights.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean conversion bro, Like the idea alot :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

those tails flow with the body great!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YES ON THOSE TAILLIGHTS.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that is a sick Idea homie it looks sweet


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THE IDEA IS FROM BIG DOG MODELS-BY-RONI. THANX BRO.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

FAWKIN SICK BRO, ALL THESE BUILDS :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BROS. HELP ME PICK SOME RIMS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats a tough call bro, but i like the 2nd and 4th sets


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'D PICK THESE :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15849658
> *thats a tough call bro, but i like the 2nd and 4th sets
> *


IM WITH JEFF ON THE 4TH SET BROTHER!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

these look the best fitting to me from the other choices you gave us !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 2 2009, 07:47 PM~15849598
> *SO FAR THE 4TH SET HAD THE :thumbsup: WHAT DO U THING?*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice build!! heres the one i did a year or 2 ago!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

i like the black ones. by the way i picked up some clear styrene sheets at michaels, they would look cool on the roof of that trailer


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2009, 01:34 PM~15858152
> *nice build!! heres the one i did a year or 2 ago!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Man i like that, i like that a lot. SC-  :biggrin: COOOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2009, 10:34 AM~15858152
> *nice build!! heres the one i did a year or 2 ago!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF A KIND :thumbsup: LOVIN THAT COLOR


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yo D! i got that kit today brother :biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

COOL BROTHER DROPPED ( JEFF ) ALLWAYS HAPPY TO DO BUSINESS WITH U.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

"Oldman engineering"? More like "Superman engineering"!!!
Tuff ass builds man. That car will make ANY of those rims look nice... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 4 2009, 03:02 PM~15870996
> *COOL BROTHER DROPPED  ( JEFF ) ALLWAYS  HAPPY TO DO BUSINESS WITH U.
> *




:biggrin: same here brother


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: TWO BOXES OF T.O.'S. YOU KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE ONLY BILLS FAN U KNOW HAPPY. :thumbsup: :h5: :x:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 14 2009, 04:31 PM~15978278
> *
> HAD TO HOOK MY DOG UP. EVER IF U R A BILLS FAN. :barf: :werd: :loco: :dunno:  :thumbsup</span>:*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

roll call: hydro gettin his ninja on! Man you cut nice clean sttait lines,
and real tight corners when you fab! what kind of tools do you use 
when your cutting on the body on a car truck or trailer?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 PM~15988369
> *roll call: hydro gettin his ninja on!  Man you cut nice clean sttait lines,
> and real tight corners when you fab!  what kind of tools do you use
> when your cutting on the body on a car truck or trailer?
> *


Measure twice cut ones. On bodys with no lines to go by, i use masking tape for a guide. I cut with a RAZOR SAW EXTRA-FINE blade. On door and things i use a no. 1 knife & no. 11 blade back ward & remove a littil at a time. Hope this helps.

PS work slow!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 2 2009, 07:47 PM~15849598
> *BROS. HELP ME PICK SOME RIMS
> 
> 
> ...


GOING WITH THE BLACK RIMS. THANKS BROS. for your HELP! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

CAN'T STOP WORK. DOING A 55 & 57 PRO SPORTSMAN KIT. THE 55 IS IN PAINT THE 57 IN THE PAINT SHOP. HAVE A LOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good D, them ross gibson motors are fun to build man!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2009, 06:04 PM~16022011
> *looks good D, them ross gibson motors are fun to build man!
> *


MY FIRST ROSS, SOME WORK INVOLVE BUT I'LL GET IT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

KOOL


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GET THE 57 IN PAINT & SOME OTHER THINGS. :x: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. Its like a paint shop over there. Lookin good bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2009, 10:42 PM~16032849
> *Nice.  Its like a paint shop over there.  Lookin good bro.
> *


I FIG-RRR I'LL PAINT WIND THE PAINTING IS GOOD! :x:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn homie,how many projects you got goin right now?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE PAINT.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, got a full out paint shop going on there....

u musta got some good weather going on....  

projects look damn nice.....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 20 2009, 12:35 AM~16034117
> *Damn homie,how many projects you got goin right now?
> *


I DON'T KNOWW. :dunno: 10 11 12 OR SO. I GET A IDEA AND I OPEN A OTHER KIT AND GO TO WORK. I HAVE 2 WOODEN SHIPS I'M WORKING ON TOO! I HAVE A NEED TO BUILD & BUILD & BUILD. SO THE KITS ARE MIND, I CAN OPEN ALL 200 IF I LIKE. YOU KNOW I WILL IF I GET 200 IDEAS. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I heard that!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 20 2009, 01:23 AM~16034584
> *damn, got a full out paint shop going on there....
> 
> u musta got some good weather going on....
> ...


THANKS, BUT IT'S 14 deg. IN BATH.NY. BUT LIKE MY MAN RONI SAID, SOMETIMES U JUS GOTTA PAINT IN DA SNOW. :x:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

coming out real clean cant wait to see it all done! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 19 2009, 11:08 PM~16035041
> *THANKS, BUT IT'S 14 deg. IN BATH.NY. BUT LIKE MY MAN RONI SAID, SOMETIMES U JUS GOTTA PAINT IN DA SNOW. :x:
> *



I hear you, sometimes it gets to like 50 degrees out here and still paint, just throw on long sleeves.....

some of my best paint jobs have been in cold weather....


:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TRYING SOME GOAST FLAMES ON THE 57, NEED TO WAT SAND DU DOWN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet flames.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 20 2009, 01:08 AM~16035041
> *THANKS, BUT IT'S 14 deg. IN BATH.NY. BUT LIKE MY MAN RONI SAID, AINT THAT THE TRUTH.  :biggrin:*


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

bad ass rides homie...........keep them coming


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice paint job badgas, coming along real good.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

ALL I NEED IS TO LEARN HOW TO SPELL ( GOAST ) GHOST :twak: :dunno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH PICS. COMING FROM PHOTOBUCKET? :dunno: THAY ARE SMALLER.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that scalloped out body looks SICK!!!! Always good work man!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS TWISTED


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MY PIX STILL THE SAME SIZE. THE SCREEN IS DIFF'RENT. MISSED YOUR CALL. CATCH U ON THE FLIP SIDE.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

No prob man. Cant wait to see it done. Late.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Roni some cool things coming your way next mo.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 27 2009, 07:39 PM~16103860
> *Roni some cool things coming your way next mo.
> *


 :biggrin: YES.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MORE WORK ON THE 55 & 57


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some bad ass shit D :biggrin: 


that 55 is lookin serious :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 28 2009, 02:37 PM~16112518
> *MORE WORK ON THE 55 & 57
> 
> 
> ...


thats some badass work u doin bro  keep it up homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, thats some sick paintin' homie !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to all my BROS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 29 2009, 01:21 PM~16121785
> *Thanks to all my BROS.
> *



well deserved homie !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WORKING ON 1 MORE SHOP FOR G.P. THIS 1 I HAD FOR A NO. OF YR., HAD 2 TEAR DOWN & RE DO. MAKE SOME CHANCE IN IT ( RONE ) NEW ROOF FOR 1 AND SOME MORE THINGS. HAVE A LOOK, LET ME KNOW WITH U THINK.









































MORE TO COME.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that little mini bike on the bench is the shit man! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB D!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THINKS BROS.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 Dam bro thats a nice shop setup :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That garage is badass. It looks so real bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 19 2010, 10:47 PM~16344725
> *That garage is badass.  It looks so real bro.
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam... Thats REALISM... :wow: Baddass shop dogg!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS REAL GOOD WITH THE NEW FLOOR. NICE AND BRITE. BUT UM,........ WHERES DOC BROWN AT?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT GARAGE LOOKS REAL! I LOVE THE DETAILS AND I REALLY LOVE THAT LAMBOGHINI COUNTACH PICTURE. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2010, 07:49 PM~16354499
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD WITH THE NEW FLOOR. NICE AND BRITE. BUT UM,........ WHERES DOC BROWN AT?
> *


DOC. IS GETING A MAKE OVER TO. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking real good oldman! love those trailors going to look sweet on the dually truck. keep pics coming. :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SAID BROS. HERE SOME MORE PICS. OF MY NEW 1/12 BIKE SHOP, THE LIGHTS WORK IN THIS ONE & THE DROPLIGHT IN THE OLDMANS HAND WORKS. A LITTLE MORE THING AND FINISH! :rimshot:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

RONE FOUND THAT ENG. :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16369953
> *SAID BROS. HERE SOME MORE PICS. OF MY NEW 1/12 BIKE SHOP, THE LIGHTS WORK IN THIS ONE & THE DROPLIGHT IN THE OLDMANS HAND WORKS. A LITTLE MORE THING AND FINISH! :rimshot:
> 
> 
> ...


This is sooo SICK!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WOULD U BELIEVE THIS 1 WAS BUILD IN 1983, FELL IN TO DISREPAIR AND BIG RONE HAD IT IN HIS CLOSET IN OHIO FOR ABOUT 10 YRS. OR MORE IN A BAG. I GET IT BACK IN OCTOBER OF 2009. SO IN REBUILD THE WHOLE THING . AND LOOK ,NOW BAD. THANKS RONE. :thumbsup: :angel: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16379283
> *WOULD U BELIEVE THIS 1 WAS BUILD IN 1983, FELL IN TO DISREPAIR AND BIG RONE HAD IT IN HIS CLOSET IN OHIO FOR ABOUT 10 YRS. OR MORE IN A BAG. I GET IT BACK IN OCTOBER OF 2009. SO IN REBUILD THE WHOLE THING . AND LOOK ,NOW BAD.  THANKS RONE. :thumbsup:  :angel:  :h5:
> *


U KNO HOW IT IS. DOC WOULD'VE SAFE HERE FOR 20 YRS. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 24 2010, 12:35 AM~16390042
> *U KNO HOW IT IS. DOC WOULD'VE SAFE HERE FOR 20 YRS. :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BRO. ALL THINGS SAFE WITH U. BIG THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 24 2009, 01:35 PM~15766221
> *
> 
> Here the caddy & trailer.
> ...


Damn this fuckin badass homie...nice fab work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

FINISH OFF THE TWO CHEVY.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 20 2010, 08:58 PM~16672742
> *FINISH OFF THE TWO CHEVY.
> 
> 
> ...


we got updates!!!!!!  GREAT WORK ON THE CHEBBIES D!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS BROTHER BUILDER.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks like its spare parts shop, not vehicles shop. :lol:


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 12:16 PM~16677239
> *It looks like its spare parts shop, not vehicles shop.  :lol:
> Jaguar Super Charger
> *


Have to do something with spare parts. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. WENT TO COLUMBUS YESTERDAY TO SEE SOME JETS. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

wow this is great !!! i would love to have this setting in my display case!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ya got me..I was like whats this got to do w/ model building.LMAO Great work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Back working on the caddy duallie. Like to take it to BUFFCON, here's the chassis.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Going to paint in a day or 2.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

damn i loven the caddy dually D!!!! i would like to go to buffcon...but not this year!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 22 2010, 06:51 PM~16966193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY CLEAN MAN


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks FULL. man would love to see u in buffalo, Rone will be there. we'll take some pics. for all.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 22 2010, 10:17 PM~16966583
> *Thanks FULL. man would love to see u in buffalo, Rone will be there. we'll take some pics. for all.
> *


MAYBE NEXT YEAR!!!! AND I WANNA SEE ALOT OF PIXS TOO!!!! YOULL BE IN TOLEDO THOU RIGHT????


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 22 2010, 10:17 PM~16966583
> *Thanks FULL. man would love to see u in buffalo, Rone will be there. we'll take some pics. for all.
> *


U KNOW I GOT TO COME TO BILLS NATION. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad on the setup. I can now see what mine wouldve looked like with a caddy clip.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Mar 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16966610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U know i'll be in TOLEDO, doing a badddd assss bike for the show BAD!!!!!
BILLS SUCK! and if u reverse the polaril thay BLOW! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Dually is lookin good.Can't wait to see it in paint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

You've got alot of great looking builds and wips.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 22 2010, 11:34 PM~16967855
> *U know i'll be in TOLEDO, doing a badddd assss bike for the show BAD!!!!!
> BILLS SUCK! and if u reverse the polaril thay BLOW! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


HATER.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Badgas that dually is sharp! what did you use to make the trailer hitch deal?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Mar 24 2010, 12:13 AM~16981828
> *Badgas that dually is sharp! what did you use to make the trailer hitch deal?
> *



x 2.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

One day I need to build a dually.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

What ever happened to the 57 ??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PICKED THAT BOX UP FROM THE P.O. 2DAY. KOOL.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr+Mar 24 2010, 01:13 AM~16981828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all for looking in. my computers is down, need a new hard drive.  the 5th wheel come from the galaxte trailer kit the truck is to pull. The 57 is come back on line so, have some part to pick up ( money tight ). Rone hope u like the eng. :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass dually BAD


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: CONGRATS BIGG HOMIE!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME BADASS BUILDS BROTHER!!!!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAMNNNN!!!!!!! Those are sick!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 12 2010, 09:21 PM~17172573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BROS. But as u know, it time to work on some old & some new build. Like the 57! :banghead: :drama:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 12 2010, 06:21 PM~17172573
> *:cheesy: CONGRATS BIGG HOMIE!!!!!  THOSE ARE SOME BADASS BUILDS BROTHER!!!!! :0
> *


x2 bro, well deserved :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD. THAT HONDA ENGINE CLEANED UP GOOD. LIKE THE PAINT ON THE CADDY. 2 SETS OF MIRRORS?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 11:26 AM~16677990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now thats fucking dope :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

your build are killer i like the caddy daully.. do u have any more pics of your gto?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16576937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 set of mirrors for the galaxte 44' gooseneck trailer. Going back to work on the goat.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some one said the pics. suck #*@# so here some new ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

CONGRATS D :biggrin: THAT DUALLY AND BIKE MOTOR ARE BAD ASS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2010, 02:28 PM~17191101
> *CONGRATS D :biggrin:  THAT DUALLY AND BIKE MOTOR ARE BAD ASS BRO
> *


X2,000,000 !

That bike motor is SICK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

This 1 is the frist frame.
































And this no. 2. I like this one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FROM THE SHOP BRO!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 12 2010, 08:17 PM~17172516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS TRUCK I JUDGED THIS CATAGORY...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 14 2010, 02:21 PM~17191040
> *Some one said the pics. suck #*@# so here some new ones.
> 
> 
> ...


PICS DONT SUCK BUT THEY DO THIS TRUCK NO JUSTICE...THIS TRUCK IS BADD AZZ IN PERSON WICH IS WHY I ARGUED WITH OTHER JUDGES TO GIVE THIS TRUCK FIRST PLACE IN ITS CLASS...I WON THE ARGUMENT AN YOU WON 1ST.. EVERYONE'S HAPPY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WILL THANK BRO. :thumbsup: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

damn bro'...u do some awesome work. very nice details u do on all ur builds...cant wait to see more. keep up da good work...laterz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS ALL MY BROS. Working on the sonoma for about 3 weeks,lots more to do. But will finish this 1.  :dunno: I HOPE :banghead:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

On the rear doing a 4 link, wishbone & airbags in the back.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Open the doors & some int. work.
















































Worked on the bed & a fuel cell.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Doing some thing diff. for the hood.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Truck's looking sick, bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET A BUTTERFLY HOOD.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some pics. in paint.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

some nice work in here i like that lade dually and the stepside dime


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

like the paint scheme. reminds me of a 60's era lemans racer.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+May 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17436901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep U know i like that old paint scheme.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

s10 looking sweet. Nice work on the frame work. I like that rear suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17436731
> *Some pics. in paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats too sick D :biggrin: killer work as always bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

where you get all that hardware?? (nutz an bolts)


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

man ur an animal  VERY NICE WORK, im glad i stoped by :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 10 2010, 04:58 PM~17444695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 11 2010, 08:23 AM~17451926
> *www.scalehardware.com & www.micromark.com  Hope this help BRO.
> THANX.
> *


allways good to have as many resorces as you can.. i ben gettin mine off e-bay. kinda expensive i think wich is y i was looking to buy elsewhere. thanks alot man.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2010, 09:29 AM~17451953
> *allways good to have as many resorces as you can.. i ben gettin mine off e-bay. kinda expensive i think  wich is y i was looking to buy elsewhere.  thanks alot man.
> *


U will love the things on scalehardware ( nice prices to )


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO NICE WORK


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Had to stirp the body down, make some changers to the truck. But still going with the some paint sceam.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:0 :0 DUDE, THATS WAY BETTER THAN U DESCRIBED. THAT F-1 MOTOR LOOKS RIGHT AT HOME. U WOULD'VE KILLED THT MINI TRUCK BUILD-OFF WHEN THIS IS DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 09:30 PM~17657312
> *:0  :0 DUDE, THATS WAY BETTER THAN U DESCRIBED. THAT F-1 MOTOR LOOKS RIGHT AT HOME. U WOULD'VE KILLED THT MINI TRUCK BUILD-OFF WHEN THIS IS DONE. :biggrin:
> *


 I AGREE!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce bro I like those changes :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

O DEAR GOD THATS A BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 31 2010, 05:07 PM~17657089
> *
> 
> 
> ...




s10 looks fuckin sick! :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

BadG, you killing it, mayne. Dope ass work, bro. :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

YOU EVER FINISH THE 57??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

fuck, that is hot....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+May 31 2010, 09:30 PM~17657312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO, BUT GOING BACK TO IT SO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Get a porsche carrera GT, a tamiya kit. Nice as tamiya kits are. Build this one stock out the box. Had fun. Finish the GMC too will post pics. tonight.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 31 2010, 08:07 PM~17657089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is some crazy work here... your gonna kick some azz at the show next year!! hows that 57 going???


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Porsche looks great and that truck is sweet man!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK ON THE PORSHE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 28 2010, 05:09 PM~17908214
> *NICE WORK ON THE PORSHE.
> *





x-2 real nice work D :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2010, 02:58 PM~17908641
> *x-2 real nice work D :biggrin:
> *


x3! im lovin the sonoma! whered u get the wheels at?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 28 2010, 06:38 PM~17909017
> *x3! im lovin the sonoma! whered u get the wheels at?
> *


The wheels came from a diecast car.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 28 2010, 08:06 PM~17909808
> *The wheels came from a diecast car.
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT PORCHE CAME OUT CLEAN AND THIS GMC IS SWEEEEET!!!! YOU GONNA BE IN TOLEDO THIS YEAR D??? CANT WAIT TOO SEE THEM UP CLOSE!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17911340
> *MAN THAT PORCHE CAME OUT CLEAN AND THIS GMC IS SWEEEEET!!!! YOU GONNA BE IN TOLEDO THIS YEAR D???  CANT WAIT TOO SEE THEM UP CLOSE!!!!!
> *


Frank i don't thing it's that good for a show, some times pics make it look good.
But thanks Bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THE THING FOR TOLEDO IS BIKES THIS YR. SO LOOK OUT, I.M COMING BIG.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 29 2010, 10:55 PM~17921457
> *THE THING FOR TOLEDO IS BIKES THIS YR. SO LOOK OUT, I.M COMING BIG.
> *


 :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Get this kit on ebay. It's a fujimi SUZUKI WAGON RR with a AERO kit. Never saw a model like this. Looked pretty cool!It's a 1/24 curbside kit. I thought of opening the doors & puting a engine in it. So on with the the work. :twak: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 14 2010, 08:39 PM~18048257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats interesting...........Keep us posted homie this is gonna be a real kool build fo show !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 14 2010, 09:39 PM~18048257
> *Get this kit on ebay. It's a fujimi SUZUKI WAGON RR with a AERO kit. Never saw a model like this. Looked pretty cool!It's a 1/24 curbside kit. I thought of opening the doors & puting a engine in it. So on with the the work. :twak:  :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked looking kit. You have a lot of great looking builds.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice builds Pops...... Loving that Sonoma!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18048277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks BRO. i like this littie kit 2 it's diff.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, I can't wait to see what you do with this D.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 14 2010, 10:09 PM~18048467
> *Nice, I can't wait to see what you do with this D.
> *


THANX C


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 14 2010, 09:39 PM~18048257
> *Get this kit on ebay. It's a fujimi SUZUKI WAGON RR with a AERO kit. Never saw a model like this. Looked pretty cool!It's a 1/24 curbside kit. I thought of opening the doors & puting a engine in it. So on with the the work. :twak:  :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS DIFFERENT :wow: BUT I KNOW ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS AFTER YOU HOOK IT UP D!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Open the doors the hood and the hatch. Have to build a B-post. hno: :banghead:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2010, 07:33 PM~18056312
> *Looking good!
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 15 2010, 04:33 PM~18056312
> *Looking good!
> *




x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOOD GRIEF MAN. TOSS A HONDA ENGINE IN IT.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18056349
> *GOOD GRIEF MAN. TOSS A HONDA ENGINE IN IT.
> *


fuck a honda throw a big block chevy in that bish! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Jul 15 2010, 07:38 PM~18056349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TO 2 BIG, BUT THOUGH ABOUT IT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CAN'T. THATS HOW I KNEW U WERE PUTTIN A HONDA IN IT. :biggrin: :ninja:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 15 2010, 08:28 PM~18056817
> *CAN'T. THATS HOW I KNEW U WERE PUTTIN A HONDA IN IT. :biggrin:  :ninja:
> *


 :buttkick: AND STAY OUT!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17909808
> *The wheels came from a diecast car.
> 
> 
> ...


nice build and them old posters are nice


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2010, 10:04 PM~18057598
> *nice build and them old posters are nice
> *


THanks BRO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Wheels & engine for the suzuki. Used a honda civic si eng. had 2 rework the transaxle case, but get it in.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 20 2010, 07:11 PM~18095778
> *Sick work bro!
> *


X2 man!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 20 2010, 05:59 PM~18095147
> *Wheels & engine for the suzuki. Used a honda civic si eng. had 2 rework the transaxle case, but get it in.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

IM LIKING THIS D!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would go with the white wheels ! Also ! Trim the lip off the inter part of them tires and they will give you a better fit and close that gap up !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jul 20 2010, 09:01 PM~18096252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT"S JUST A MOCKUP Minidreams. :twak:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CRAZY WORK, :0 

THAT FRONT BUMPER REMINDS ME OF THE PREDATOR: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good bro! great job fittin that si engine in there


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jul 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18104233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Builded for the fun of it! Plymouth Prowler Had fun building it, took about 3 days as i think on the color Suzuki.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! I have one I'm putting a V-10 in. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 PM~18126417
> *Nice!!  I have one I'm putting a V-10 in.  :biggrin:
> *


Man that's going 2 B some work. :banghead: hno: But cool.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

any updates on the 57?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18126493
> *Man that's going 2 B some work. :banghead:  hno: But cool.
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that suzuki is badass but i think that body kit is fugly lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jul 24 2010, 09:18 AM~18128857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That with make it cool.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 24 2010, 10:11 AM~18129033
> *Coming soon..
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: :run:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

whit u doing rone?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 24 2010, 03:40 PM~18130666
> *whit u doing rone?
> *


callin u. peace out.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Here a pic. of the eng. in the curbside.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS RONE FOR THE HEADS UP ON THE PICS. :thumbsup: :biggrin: :x: :run: :naughty:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 24 2010, 07:11 AM~18129033
> *Coming soon.
> *


BEEN WAITIN FOR THIS hno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

My man Modelbyroni sent me some goodies. So i used some pegasus chrome diablo's tries & rims & 19" chrome disc brake & caliper.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got some paint on the suzuki. used sally hansen black diamond nail color. Have to do some more to bring the color out. And put a carbon hood on it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man that looks mean in Black.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHEELS LOOK NICE. TOO BAD THEY'RE ON WRONG LEFT SIDE RIGHT SIDE. :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Loooks good bro ! That carbon fiber hood sets it off proper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 11 2010, 07:19 AM~18282658
> *WHEELS LOOK NICE. TOO BAD THEY'RE ON WRONG  LEFT SIDE RIGHT SIDE. :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


I know, i just put them on 4 the mockup pics. DORK lol :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 11 2010, 09:27 AM~18282984
> *I know, i just put them on 4 the mockup pics. DORK lol :biggrin:
> *


NO U DIDN'T. U THOUGHT THEY WERE RIGHT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 11 2010, 05:16 PM~18285913
> *NO U DIDN'T. U THOUGHT THEY WERE RIGHT.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit looks hot d!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 11 2010, 05:16 PM~18285913
> *NO U DIDN'T. U THOUGHT THEY WERE RIGHT.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


1s more EAT ME :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 11 2010, 06:39 PM~18286591
> *1s more  EAT ME :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Aug 11 2010, 06:39 PM~18286591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW I LOVE U BRO. :naughty: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 13 2010, 05:21 AM~18299827
> *:biggrin:
> *


COULDN'T SLEEP.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 13 2010, 05:17 PM~18303111
> *COULDN'T SLEEP.
> *


UP THIS MORNING 2 BRO :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 12 2010, 07:58 PM~18296293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
thats clean build.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 14 2010, 06:26 AM~18306804
> *UP THIS MORNING 2 BRO :biggrin:
> *


no. i mean u couldn't sleep.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

you should use some microsol for the carbon. Lays down the carbon smooth and clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 12 2010, 07:58 PM~18296293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those decals set it off nice !!!!!! kool build !!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats looking kick ass bro....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2010, 05:05 PM~18323804
> *Thats looking kick ass bro....
> *


Thanks darkside


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 16 2010, 04:25 PM~18323416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THAT LOOKS SIKKK WITH THOSE WHEELS D!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 16 2010, 04:25 PM~18323416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. C U TOOK MY ADVICE AND CHANGED THEM RIMS. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 16 2010, 05:48 PM~18324249
> *LOOKS GOOD. C U TOOK MY ADVICE AND CHANGED THEM RIMS. :biggrin:
> *


EAT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

im digin that body kit id hate for someone to get hit with it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I almost bought this kit ! It looked cool on the box but spent my money at Scale Dreams booth at the show ! 


The system is clean ! Real nice work , just a question Gass ? Are the side skirts on wrong ?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 03:41 PM~18343913
> *I  almost  bought this  kit !    It  looked  cool  on the  box  but  spent  my  money  at  Scale Dreams  booth  at  the  show  !
> The  system  is  clean  !  Real  nice  work  ,  just  a  question  Gass ?  Are the  side  skirts  on    wrong  ?
> *


THEY'RE RIGHT DAVE. THATS THE WAY THIER ON THE BOX ART.


WHITE WHEELS  . WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CHROME?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 18 2010, 03:41 PM~18343913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHATCHAMEAN U DON'T KNOW?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 18 2010, 08:35 PM~18346455
> *WHATCHAMEAN U DON'T KNOW?
> *


SOMEBODY MUST OF JACK ME 4 THE RIMS.  hno: 

NO I WENTED 2 SEE WHAT THE WHITE RIMS LOOKED LIKE WITH THE RED & WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE DECALS. :x:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18346725
> *SOMEBODY MUST OF JACK ME 4 THE RIMS.    hno:
> 
> NO I WENTED 2 SEE WHAT THE WHITE RIMS LOOKED LIKE WITH THE RED & WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE DECALS.  :x:
> *


 :twak: GO BACK TO THE CHROME D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18346725
> *SOMEBODY MUST OF JACK ME 4 THE RIMS.    hno:
> 
> NO I WENTED 2 SEE WHAT THE WHITE RIMS LOOKED LIKE WITH THE RED & WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE DECALS.  :x:
> *


  NOT GOOD. :angry:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18355023
> * NOT GOOD. :angry:
> *


DON"T BE HATEN. :nono:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT CAME OUT NICE. STILL LIKE THE CHROME WHEELS THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean ride bro, nice to c something different


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 08:43 PM~18387729
> *Clean ride bro, nice to c something different
> *


X 2 that sick


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Aug 23 2010, 08:16 PM~18386800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bros.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

that turned out really nice....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2010, 11:26 AM~18392319
> *that turned out really nice....
> *


Thank U Bro, :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

My build for toledo.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 4 2010, 10:04 PM~18488563
> *My build for toledo.
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is this??
no 1/12 57 chevy?? :dunno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Sep 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18488563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 1 guess is a custom toilet seal. :roflmao: :dunno:  :banghead: :werd:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 5 2010, 08:41 AM~18490225
> *Well 1 guess is a custom toilet seal. :roflmao:  :dunno:    :banghead:  :werd:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


YOU SHOULD PUT SOME FLAMES ON IT!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 5 2010, 11:06 AM~18490671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU SHOULD PUT SOME FLAMES ON IT!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good 1 frank. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll bet it's gonna be a cool-ass bike!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

This is 1 of my bike build, 1 in and out of the shop off & on . Don't know if i will finsh but mybe some one can get a idle or 2. :dunno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This just looks deadly as hell !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats Sick D!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 9 2010, 02:27 PM~18525042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, trying 2 do some thing 4 toledo, but stuck like chuck. :banghead:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18524434
> *This is 1 of my bike build, 1 in and out of the shop off & on . Don't know if i will finsh but mybe some one can get a idle or 2. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanx Bros.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18488563
> *My build for toledo.
> 
> 
> ...


MONO CYCLE 1/9 SCALE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 24 2010, 03:50 PM~18653243
> *MONO CYCLE 1/9 SCALE
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I get to Toledo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's some sick work bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW!!! thats all i can say about the mono.


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Amazing stuff!! Great scratch building!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 24 2010, 04:50 PM~18653243
> *MONO CYCLE 1/9 SCALE
> 
> 
> ...




:0 dude this is sick as fuck!


bad ass work D.............. your always with some crazy new shit!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice. Gettin' ready for the next one.  :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 24 2010, 04:50 PM~18653243
> *MONO CYCLE 1/9 SCALE
> 
> 
> ...


KILLER WORK D!!!!!! I DO BELEIVE DIN DIN IS ON YOU!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awww fuck thats badass.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 24 2010, 05:11 PM~18653394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Those are a couple of great projects man!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WORK ON TOO NEW PROJECT A 1/12 DUCATI 900 NCR RACER AND A PRO MOD.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

UH HUH!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 4 2010, 09:14 PM~18735094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LIKE THIS D!!! YOU NEED TO PM ME THOSE WIRING DIAGRAMS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18735112
> *IM LIKE THIS D!!!  YOU NEED TO PM ME THOSE WIRING DIAGRAMS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE!!!
> *


ON IT RIGHT NOW! :drama:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 5 2010, 05:38 PM~18742857
> *      FINISH  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I LOVE THE DETAIL YOU PUT IN YOUR BIKES MAN!!!!! :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Frank.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. I THINK I HAVE ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 6 2010, 05:37 PM~18752734
> *NICE. I THINK I HAVE ONE OF THOSE.
> *


I know u have 1 :biggrin: 

WORKING ON MY SUPER PRO MOD, HAD 2 REWORK THE CAGE & THE REAR TIRES.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OK.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Details inhere are sick ..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Trying to step my game up on my engines. This one is for the super pro mod, it's a sonny BBC semi hemi.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wow: UT OH.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 10 2010, 09:12 PM~18779185
> *Trying to step my game up on my engines. This one is for the super pro mod, it's a sonny BBC semi hemi.
> 
> 
> ...


DANG !!!!!!!!!!!! Thats sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice D!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Oct 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18779604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigg C great job on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18781801
> *:biggrin: Trying & thanks Frank, i here u my have a rail 4 me. :biggrin:
> Thanks bro.
> Bigg C great job on the wins. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 10 2010, 10:12 PM~18779185
> *Trying to step my game up on my engines. This one is for the super pro mod, it's a sonny BBC semi hemi.
> 
> 
> ...


STEP IT UP. STEP IT UP. MY BRUTHA.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking real good maybe one day we can race


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 11 2010, 06:40 PM~18785224
> *looking real good maybe one day we can race
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE THAT BELT DON'T COME OFF FIRST.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2010, 07:33 PM~18785508
> *HOPE THAT BELT DON'T COME OFF FIRST.
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 10 2010, 09:12 PM~18779185
> *Trying to step my game up on my engines. *


looks like you are doin just fine!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MORE WORK ON THE ENGINE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MORE WORK ON THE ENGINE.
















your a detail animal great work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!..................


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wow: NICEE........AND YOUR RAIL IS ON ITS WAY TO JEROME!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 14 2010, 08:04 PM~18812674
> *:wow: NICEE........AND YOUR RAIL IS ON ITS WAY TO JEROME!!
> *


COOL :thumbsup: :x: :sprint:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wow: you do some sick work bro, amazing amount of detail work with all your builds :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK. GOT YO RAIL.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 15 2010, 03:56 PM~18820432
> *NICE WORK. GOT YO RAIL.
> *


SEND IT 2 DADDY :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18812289
> *MORE WORK ON THE ENGINE.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice looking engine bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HOLLY SHMOLLY :wow: 


put some OIL in that B!^@& and start it up :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18820980
> *SEND IT 2 DADDY  :sprint:  :naughty:
> *


I'M HOLDING IT HOSTAGE :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 15 2010, 05:39 PM~18821074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me send out the F.B.I., C.I.A., A.T.F, N.A.A.C.P., N.A.R., M.A.A.D.or N.W.A. :twak: :guns: :run: :machinegun:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 15 2010, 09:04 PM~18822498
> *
> Don't make me send out the F.B.I., C.I.A., A.T.F, N.A.A.C.P., N.A.R., M.A.A.D.or N.W.A.  :twak:  :guns:  :run:  :machinegun:
> *


ALL THAT FO LIL' OL ME. :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18823157
> *ALL THAT FO LIL' OL ME. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

1 Bad ass body for the pro mod. XLR hno: :nicoderm: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18846259
> *1 Bad ass body for the pro mod.  XLR  hno:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 18 2010, 10:49 PM~18846259
> *1 Bad ass body for the pro mod.  XLR  hno:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT THE CADDIES OUT THE BAG, WILL THEY EVER BE FINISHED?
















.  :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Oct 11 2010, 06:40 PM~18785224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we can keep the blower belt on. :dunno: :thumbsup: :rofl: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 20 2010, 11:40 AM~18859807
> *Maybe we can keep the blower belt on. :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> *


MINES CARBERATED FOR NOW  . GONNA HAVE TO PULL OUT A MOUNTAIN TO DEAL WITH U. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 21 2010, 09:02 PM~18874160
> *MINES CARBERATED FOR NOW  . GONNA HAVE TO PULL OUT A MOUNTAIN TO DEAL WITH U. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Do what u have 2 homie. Look at yours, did some body mods. on the caddy.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Very nice D!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18914256
> *Do what u have 2 homie. Look at yours, did some body mods. on the caddy.
> 
> 
> ...


3 words....

HO....LY......SHIT!!! :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That motherfucker is sick bro!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wow: that ride is gonna draaaaaaaag down the strip!! awsome!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass ride. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS BROTHER.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank the M551 is on the way, monday. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 28 2010, 02:11 PM~18931250
> *Frank the M551 is on the way, monday. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 26 2010, 03:44 PM~18914256
> *Do what u have 2 homie. Look at yours, did some body mods. on the caddy.
> 
> 
> ...


this is CRAZY :run:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 28 2010, 02:43 PM~18931471
> *this is CRAZY :run:
> *


I'm CRAZY :werd: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Did some rework on the wing & front wheel opening, teying to get the right look.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

After seeing the pics. of the wing, i did not like it. So i'm working on 1 what do my bros. thing. ( HELP )


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great!! I'm liking the shorter wing myself. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18979811
> *Looks great!!  I'm liking the shorter wing myself.  :biggrin:
> *


Me 2 Brother C me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck....

thats all ill say on this one. done got a white boy all speechless :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

They really bout to look alike. See you closedin the wheel wells and lowered the front. The shorter wing looks nice, I got a piont the follows the shape of the trunk.
















.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man you two got me wanting to do this to my Caddy also. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:45 PM~18980165
> *Man you two got me wanting to do this to my Caddy also.  :biggrin:
> *


Go for it Chris.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONRATS. On second place for your big wheel in Kirkland.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 7 2010, 06:54 PM~19009345
> *CONRATS. On second place for your big wheel in Kirkland.
> *


 :h5: CONGRATS BRO!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Caddi looking good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 7 2010, 05:54 PM~19009345
> *X 2 !!! ... *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 7 2010, 06:54 PM~19009345
> *CONRATS. On second place for your big wheel in Kirkland.
> *


Was that's U, the big dude in the chargers #21 jersey? :roflmao: :dunno: :rofl: :nosad: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 9 2010, 05:06 PM~19026565
> *Was that's U, the big dude in the chargers #21 jersey?  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :nosad:  :yes:  :naughty:
> *


I didn't see him this time. I did see a big dude in a New York Giants hoodie. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BLAH BLAH BLAH.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 17 2010, 09:19 PM~19095569
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 18 2010, 04:39 PM~19103117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YADA YADA YADA.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18979639
> *After seeing the pics. of the wing, i did not like it. So i'm working on 1 what do my bros. thing. ( HELP )
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mr. gas! i was diggin the 1st wing, but i think the current 1 looks better!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YADA YADA YADA.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Been working on the NINJA ZX-RR for a bit. One for the bike lover!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work and deatil as always D.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bros. Here some more pics.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HOLY KAW!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: That looks like I could hop on it and ride off.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE DERRICK!!!!!!!! CAN I HAVE IT!!?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 damn bro u make these model details look so clean, almost like they can start right up  nice,


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

not really into bike's but this is off the hook...amazin detail badgas... :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brother for looking in on my builds, i appreciate it. Keep building all :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There are no words for how cool this is!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet ass crotch rocket. All the extras reall show on this scale for sure. One of these days i wanna get the Repsol Honda bike and all the extras ( the front wheel is buildable & has like 180 pieces..just the rim/spokes)


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 9 2010, 02:48 PM~19284981
> *There are no words for how cool this is!!
> *


x2


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 9 2010, 05:48 PM~19284981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Repsol is a cool bike, may be my next? :dunno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 9 2010, 02:48 PM~19284981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :0 :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 8 2010, 11:19 AM~19272434
> *Been working on the NINJA ZX-RR for a bit. One for the bike lover!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

not really into bike's but this is off the hook...amazin detail badgas... :thumbsup:
ttt


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brothers for looking in on my builds. I know i been look at all of yours, and i see some good things for the new year. Me i'll building a new shop to work out of, new benchtops, lighting and spray booth, so look for good thing ( i hope lol ) here. Have a good new year.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 8 2010, 05:38 PM~19275486
> *Thanks Bros. Here some more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE SOME GREAT SKILLS .THE BIKE LOOKS SO REAL GREAT WORK.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 21 2010, 12:24 PM~19383949
> *Thanks Brothers for looking in on my builds. I know i been look at all of yours, and i see some good things for the new year. Me i'll building a new shop to work out of, new benchtops, lighting and spray booth, so look for good thing ( i hope lol ) here.  Have a good new year.
> *


My two new project on my new work bench. I'm going to build a lowrider and do some paint for a brother on a 57 ford. On top of all the other things a have going on, lots of work for the new year. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Nice, can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I cut the opening to put junk in the trunk and put some chrome 1109 Dz's on it. Redrill the holds in the chassis to lower it.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

UH HUH.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Still some more work to do on the paint for Hydrohype.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YOWZA YOWZA YOWZA


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Put some paint on the Monte, came out a little dark.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 10 2011, 07:44 PM~19560335
> *Put some paint on the Monte, came out a little dark.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: i like it?! are you trying to match the paint to the hot wheels?!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 PM~19560460
> *:dunno: i like it?! are you trying to match the paint to the hot wheels?!
> *


Yes i was, but i like it 2 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'LL ROLL THAT COLOR.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A little more on this build.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Going to work on the interior today, looking for some custom seats.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD BRO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 13 2011, 06:35 PM~19587768
> *LOOKIN' GOOD BRO.
> *


Thanks Roni


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 14 2011, 08:06 AM~19594654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19594654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That'll look good on someones shelf. :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 14 2011, 11:48 AM~19594942
> *That'll look good on someones shelf. :0
> *


YEAH on someones shelf ( Hydrohype )


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 14 2011, 08:06 AM~19594654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hot HOT Hot HOt Hot.... I love me a clean ass two tone.. totally worth the wait..
fuck yea..gass outstanding... love love love it... fuck yea....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
five stars....and i really did not have to wait to long...
i like this year ford better than the chevy bel-air..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 02:16 PM~19596080
> *Hot HOT Hot HOt Hot.... I love me a clean ass two tone.. totally worth the wait..
> fuck yea..gass outstanding... love love love it... fuck yea....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


So i think u like it. :dunno: It will be coming back as soon as the clear is readly.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

OK back to work on the F-350. A little paint.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. ARE YOU GONNA ADD A STRIPE BETWEEN THE TWO COLORS?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 09:07 PM~19652739
> *NICE. ARE YOU GONNA ADD A STRIPE BETWEEN THE TWO COLORS?
> *


I'm going to add something :dunno: :banghead: :x:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 12 2011, 08:49 PM~19580266
> *A little more on this build.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Appreciated :wave:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Added pinstripe between the two colors.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 21 2011, 07:43 PM~19662325
> *Added pinstripe between the two colors.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET LOOKING TRUCK..THEM DOORS ARE SICK.. BUFFCON 28 COMING UP SOON BRO APRILL 10TH..SEE YOU AN RONI THERE...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 08:46 PM~19662354
> *SWEET LOOKING TRUCK..THEM DOORS ARE SICK.. BUFFCON 28 COMING UP SOON BRO APRILL 10TH..SEE YOU AN RONI THERE...
> *


AND U KNOW IT!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LIKE THE STRIPE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 21 2011, 05:43 PM~19662325
> *Added pinstripe between the two colors.
> 
> 
> ...


 just plain sick.. no stone left unturned... :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brothers working on thr bed and int.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 26 2011, 03:47 PM~19704022
> *Thanks brothers working on thr bed and int.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the Celica today too!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jan 26 2011, 05:19 PM~19704271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: Bro that truck is off the charts !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jan 30 2011, 11:30 AM~19736118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can dig it!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 11 2011, 09:36 AM~19843382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great but you need some speedin tickets for the glovebox... :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 10:48 AM~19843427
> *looks great but you need some speedin tickets for the glovebox... :biggrin:
> *


Good one, lol Send me some i know u have one or two. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

man you killin the game... :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 11 2011, 09:58 AM~19843459
> *Good one, lol Send me some i know u have one or two. :biggrin:
> *


lol...yes i do got court next week..59 ina45..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 02:26 PM~19844843
> *lol...yes i do got court next week..59 ina45..
> *


DAM BRO. hno: Sorry bout that. :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 11 2011, 04:56 PM~19846354
> *DAM BRO. hno: Sorry bout that. :tears:
> *


LOL..ITS GOOD BRO I DONT EVEN CARE IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT..
FUNNY THING IS THE NEXT DAY I HAVE COURT AGAIN FOR SELLING PIRANHA'S...LOL..I GUESS YOUR NOT ALLOWD TO HAVE THEM IN NEW YORK STATE..LOL....I HAD 6 OF THEM..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN, YOU BEEN WORKING HUH.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Feb 11 2011, 06:42 PM~19846614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a little :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

truck looks incredible man. How'd you do those seats? Is that real fabric?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 12 2011, 10:21 AM~19851140
> *truck looks incredible man.  How'd you do those seats?  Is that real fabric?
> *


No, just paint and some pipeing. Thanks bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 03:13 PM~19846447
> *LOL..ITS GOOD BRO I DONT EVEN CARE IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT IT..
> FUNNY THING IS THE NEXT DAY I HAVE COURT AGAIN FOR SELLING PIRANHA'S...LOL..I GUESS YOUR NOT ALLOWD TO HAVE THEM IN NEW YORK STATE..LOL....I HAD 6 OF THEM..
> 
> ...


 I wish I could toss my ex in your fish tank!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 15 2011, 11:23 AM~19875613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love it..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 truck is BAD.. pm me your addy again. I'll send ya some parking tickets for that glove box.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 15 2011, 02:25 PM~19875628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be so COOL! PM send Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is one sick truck homie, :0 great job love the engine detail.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS BADASS BADGAS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Worked on this one for two weeks. TAMIYA NISSAN GT-R


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice work on the Nissan. Always know there is something nice to look at in this thread.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-2!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 09:29 PM~20017085
> *Nice work on the Nissan. Always know there is something nice to look at in this thread.
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good D!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 08:29 PM~20017085
> *Nice work on the Nissan. Always know there is something nice to look at in this thread.
> *


hell yeah badgas has bad ass stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 4 2011, 06:14 PM~20016996
> *Worked on this one for two weeks. TAMIYA NISSAN GT-R
> 
> 
> ...


its funny how can complete something, and then move on to the next build?
I would still be stuck on stupid, looking at the ford truck.. waiting for all the trophy's
to come in.. the nissan looks hot..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Mar 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20017579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and the hell with that truck,lol) it's on to the next build and next build, brother H


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

*Well the bike is DONE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that bike is bad as F%@$!!!!!!!!!!! can i have it??? lol:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> that bike is bad as F%@$!!!!!!!!!!! can i have it??? lol:biggrin:


You can get it at the NNL this year. Brother!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badgas said:


> You can get it at the NNL this year. Brother!!!


hno::h5:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

damm that GSX came out sweet


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that BUSA is wicked!! nice finish!!! what scale is that one? i've seen a couple of different scales, but wasnt interested til now!! and for the carbon fiber.....i know there's a sheet you can buy.....where'd it come from?!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> that BUSA is wicked!! nice finish!!! what scale is that one? i've seen a couple of different scales, but wasnt interested til now!! and for the carbon fiber.....i know there's a sheet you can buy.....where'd it come from?!


Appreciate the looks Brother. And Hocknberry the Busa is 1/12 scale a TAMIYA Kit. The carbon fiber is from SCALE MOTORSPORT, they do have a sheet but it for the YOSHIMURA Hayabusa but you can make it work.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

badgas said:


> *Well the bike is DONE!!!!!!!!*


Nice job man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

AMAZING DETAIL:thumbsup:! TRULY INSPIRATIONAL WORK!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Back to work on the Monte Carlo.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

That's fresh. How you do the skulls on the trunk? Print a waterslide? If that's airbrush you're a sick puppy.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Slowridingmike said:


> That's fresh. How you do the skulls on the trunk? Print a waterslide? If that's airbrush you're a sick puppy.


Just paint and waterslide.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

This monte carlo is Kleen it reminds me of the Montezooma Hot wheels lowrider simply badass badgas :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice 
........something different out of your shop!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> This monte carlo is Kleen it reminds me of the Montezooma Hot wheels lowrider simply badass badgas :thumbsup:


That was the ideal.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

truck is looking good bro!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> truck is looking good bro!


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVE THOSE GUTS D. LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

badgas said:


> Back to work on the Monte Carlo.


nice!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

truck came out nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

badgas said:


> Back to work on the Monte Carlo.


looks like the montezooma took some steroids?! nice paint badgas!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Finish!!!!!:boink:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work!!! love that Monte & p/u.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> nice work!!! love that Monte & p/u.


Thanks Bro.
A little more body and off to paint, don't know the colors but i'll come up with something.




























































3-41.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

badgas said:


>


Straight sickness!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

badgas said:


>


WOW !! killer build ! cant wait to see this done and the what kind of paint your going to do.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

u r a B A D mofo detail is top notch


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I,m back! this is my new build. Honda VFR800P it,s a nice kit, but no engine and the tires ar plastic:dunno:.
A bit funkeeee for a FUJIMI kit.



























So i wll remover the rims from the tires and put on some rubber tires.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!! I might need to try one of these without the engine.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

badgas said:


>


 fffffn two wheel rice rocket. be careful on this thing! nice lookin did in avi too. did you ever finish that Cadi with the blower?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

keep us posted on the bike homie !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> fffffn two wheel rice rocket. be careful on this thing! nice lookin did in avi too. did you ever finish that Cadi with the blower?


Hydrohype the cadde is back in one of my boxs, i'll get back to it soon. You know how it is!

Thanks Tonio and trendsetta 68 for looking in.

Moveing on work on the trires.








And as for the camaro, it's in the paint shop.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work with the tries...thats wierd a fujimi kit with plastic tires?! thats a cool lookin police bike!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Amazing detail on that bike bro !!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Killer work up in here homie much props


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice work with the tries...thats wierd a fujimi kit with plastic tires?! thats a cool lookin police bike!


I sad the same thing about the tires and no engine toboot.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup Badgas! havent checked in w/ you in a while. shit's looking amazing as usual.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks all my brother. Doing some more work on the bike. Like to finish this one by the 16th for a show.
Drill out the holes for the air valves. Lots of pics to come.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sick work badgas! like the wheels your using keep them pics coming bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on this one too know.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got a little work done, trying fine the right look for the car in tires and rims. And making it a convertible.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you get the bike done in time? Any progress on the Camero?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well bro, no on the bike the paint came out like sh!t. But i'll back to it soon. The camero, another paint "F" up but all the work i put in on the camero i'm working the paint out, and will have pics. soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

badgas said:


>


Looks good on spokes...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the first color on the 62. MILANI 511 HI-TECH 3D HOLOGRAPHIC.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dame i like dat paint bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> dame i like dat paint bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2!! :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

badgas said:


> Got the first color on the 62. MILANI 511 HI-TECH 3D HOLOGRAPHIC.


Wait til you clear it and see it out in the SUN!! You gonna need a pair of Locs!! Looks nice as hell!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brother.
Trying something new for me! hoping for the best.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------

